# WTB Sl30sh -Going Conventional



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Well tax season is over so first thing I do is catch up on P&S. Garbo, Travis, 2na etc are smokin the drum and I've got the fever. All the drum guys who fish the point fish conventional. Never ventured to the point but this may be my year. Current drum setup is a Penn 7500ss on a Tsunami 12' 6-10 which throws 8 and bait well. Looking to pickup a Daiwa Sl30sh and possibly heaver to boot. Been throwing bait casters since I was 7 but imagine there will be a small learning curve that's why I'm looking for the Dates or something similar to cut my teeth on. 

Hate I've been mia because I've missed out on a bunch of those and OM's which would been ideal. Good news is I'll be in obx this weekend so can meet up Sat Sun or early Monday. Wife is running a race so I'm going to try and entice a few of those healthy trout in my downtime. I'll also be in the Virginia Beach area on the 28th. Let me know if you have something you're willing to let go!


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Also open to other reels. Penn 525, Akios etc


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

If you haven't found anything by the time you're in Virginia Beach, I have a Tica 12ft XH rated 4-10, also have a couple sl30sh's, a squall 15, couple Sha 20's, and a sha 30 to pick from


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

Also a torium 15


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

SeaPA.... check with hifishing... (Jim) he had several he was interested in selling and I'm not sure if he has sold them all.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a Daiwa Sealine-X 20SHA I'd consider selling. Good condition. Excellent inside. Loud clicker. Has a washer glued in for a couple of magnets. Think I have the box, too.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the help fellas. Got something lined up with Kent. Will advise if something changes.


----------

